# Need help with identifying and value please



## Sarge7 (Mar 30, 2021)

There is no head badge. It has 28” wood clad wheels. It’s a skip tooth and has a Morrow hub in the rear and a New Departure front they spin very straight. The frame has a couple of dents but all in all in great shape.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 30, 2021)

To sell you must list in the for sale section with pics, location, and price. V/r Shawn


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 30, 2021)

The chain ring sprocket and the _*font*_ of the 6-digits bottom bracket stamping looks to what I have once believed was a *Miami* built bicycle.  But it might be an A&S(!).

Recommend not posting for sale until one understands what one is selling, regardless of price or bay location.

And understand that it is a girls bike.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Mar 31, 2021)

Racycle sprocket?  Miami


----------



## Sarge7 (Mar 31, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The chain ring sprocket and the _*font*_ of the 6-digits bottom bracket stamping looks to what I have once believed was a *Miami* built bicycle.  But it might be an A&S(!).
> 
> Recommend not posting for sale until one understands what one is selling, regardless of price or bay location.
> 
> And understand that it is a girls bike.



Thank you for the great info. I’m going to keep digging for info


----------



## stezell (Mar 31, 2021)

@Sarge7 maybe change the title of your post to help identify and value. Just an idea. 

Sean


----------



## phantom (Mar 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> To sell you must list in the for sale section with pics, location, and price. V/r Shawn



But, not really sure yet, trying to feel things out.


----------



## Sarge7 (Mar 31, 2021)

stezell said:


> @Sarge7 maybe change the title of your post to help identify and value. Just an idea.
> 
> Sean



I’m new on the site and I can’t even figure out how to edit my post. Lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 31, 2021)

stezell said:


> @Sarge7 maybe change the title of your post to help identify and value. Just an idea.
> 
> Sean


----------



## szathmarig (Apr 3, 2021)

It's definitely a Miami made bike with that thick rear fender bridge. If no screw holes for the head badge, it could be a Flying Merkel.


----------



## Sarge7 (Apr 5, 2021)

szathmarig said:


> It's definitely a Miami made bike with that thick rear fender bridge. If no screw holes for the head badge, it could be a Flying Merkel.



It has horizontal holes. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 5, 2021)

We are gentle people here--Among the most helpful in the world.


----------

